# Should I work at a target D.C?? (few questions)



## iHaveAqUestion (Sep 28, 2020)

I applied at a Target distribution center about a week ago, and today I received an offer letter from them for I believe B1

what exactly is B1 department?

The thing that throws me off is that they didn’t even interview me before offering me a position.. It makes me think the turnover rate must be crazy high or they just don’t care...

I’m currently working at a another distribution center (not Amazon), the thing I hate most is the work life balance... They have us working M-F 7:30am-5:30pm (walk out the door at 6pm) 

Would I be dealing with the same crazy amount of mandatory overtime at a Target DC ?

Is it true they only give us off one holiday a year?

What’s the turnover rate at most DC’s?

Will I be possibly let go after the holidays?

Is the production rate they expect manageable?


----------



## whsDCII (Sep 29, 2020)

B1 is a shift, not a department. So Tuesday- Friday 6 am to 4 PM. 

They stopped doing interviews because of covid. 

You might have a bunch of mandatory since we're going into peak season depending on where you're at. Some DCs are currently on "max 60s" which is five 12 hour shifts. Some are just 1 shift up, which would be 52 hours for your shift. Mine has hired 70 billion people for Q4 specifically to keep us out of mandatory. We're on straight time right now. 

Everyone has off Christmas. The other holidays depend on what day they fall on. You won't get mandatory OT on a holiday. 

Turnover rate is very high for new hires.

Unless you're being hired as a temp, you'll be kept on if you do well during your 90 day probation period. 

Production rates are definitely manageable if you put in the effort. It's hard work but it's absolutely attainable.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 29, 2020)

1. B1 is a shift (or key as we call them) not a department. There are 4 main shifts. The letter designates what days and the number whether its day or night. A = Sat-Mon for 3 12-hour shifts, B = Tues-Fri for 4 10-hour shifts. So B1 is so you'll be starting on the weekday morning shift. A2 would be weekends nights. You'd find out what department during orientation. Also don't get attached to your shift as that may change.

2. Depends on your building the time od the year etc. Mandatory is usually 1 additional shift. If it's really bad it can be 2. However you cannot choose nor be forced to work more than 60 hours in a week. Covid broke staffing so mandatory is likely for a while.

3. The DC is only closed for 1 holiday a year. You still earn vacation time and working a holiday gives you a enough time to take a day off somewhere else.

4. Once again it depends. Covid broke staffing and planning so up is down and down is up. Turnover some years is super low other years its stupidly high.

5. Depends if you were hired seasonal or full time and whether or not you perform well in your job. Seasonals are temporary but if you're good you'll probably get converted. Sometimes you get a small window where you're jobless and they convert you. Sometimes you just convert and let you know before your seasonal period is up.

6. Depends on your department and what you're use too. Outbound(shipping] is probably the most physically demanding. But even then once you get use to it its bad. There's days I miss loading trailers. You just gotta make the most of it.
Thanks 
@Hal


----------



## FrankM0421 (Sep 29, 2020)

They stopped doing interviews before covid.  I was told our average new hire stays an average of 40days before they either quit or are let go for various reasons.  If you're hired to help someone else do their job you're probably going to be let go(Were hiring people to assist people pulling full pallet).  If you can't make your numbers you'll probably be let go.  If you call out all the time you'll probably be let go. 60 hours a week for who knows how long it all depends on everyone working together to get caught up. I hear stories from people who've been there 10+ years about how they went 2 years with mandatory OT. A lot of people don't care to see new faces because so many come and go and don't want anything to do with you.


----------



## StaticSun (Sep 29, 2020)

See Answered - Should I work at a Target D.C?? (Few questions) - https://www.thebreakroom.org/threads/should-i-work-at-a-target-d-c-few-questions.25653/


----------

